# Hotronix® Air Fusion™ Maximizes Heat-Applied Graphics Productivity



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Incorporating the latest in state-of-the art technology, Hotronix® offers the Air Fusion™, the only auto open, auto swing-away heat press of its kind. Powered by an air compressor, this push-button heat press has innovative features designed to increase production while decreasing operator fatigue. 

With the patented Auto Adjust Pressure™ up to four pressure and time settings can be programmed allowing the user to select the appropriate application based on the garment. This makes it easy to switch between garments of different thickness such as T-shirts and hoodies. 

Also increasing the ease of use is the fully threadable lower platen. Garments are positioned on the lower platen and can be rotated from front to back and side to side making it easier to put heat-applied graphics in hard-to-reach places. 

The exclusive auto-open, swing-away upper platen provides a heat-free workspace for safer two-hand operation. With the touch screen the operator can digitally set the time, temperature, and pressure. There are dual time settings for two-step applications, preset programs, an energy-saving sleep mode, and a production cycle counter. Temperature readings are in Fahrenheit or Centigrade measurements.

The Air Fusion stand is height adjustable making it ergonomic even when used by more than one person. In addition, it provides up to 50% more pressure than any other press on the market. 

It’s perfect for pretreating and curing garments for direct-to-garment printing. The pneumatic heat press compresses and flattens the fibers and provides a smooth, even surface for the inks to adhere to. Finished garments appear brighter and crisper then with any other heat press method.


----------

